#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ponto a ponto (curtíssima distância)

## souzaalexul

Bom dia.

Trabalho com sistemas de CFTV (câmeras) e estou precisando interligar dois galpões (um deles onde será instalado o sistema de CFTV e o outro onde está a rede da empresa). A distância entre os dois é de menos de 100 M.

Pesquisando rapidamente, encontrei alguns equipamentos de configurações bem simples, como, por exemplo, o WOM 5000, da Intelbras (por isso estou postando neste sub-tópico). Porém, pensei que por ser uma distância tão curta, talvez possa existir algum outro equipamento que atenda essa necessidade com um custo menor (mas que também tenha confiabilidade, claro).

Alguém teria alguma sugestão?

Grato desde já pela atenção.

----------


## sphreak

PTP nessa distância tem bastante equipamento que faz com o pé nas costas. A escolha do qual te atende melhor vai depender da banda que vai precisar. Outro detalhe é a visada. Está 100% limpa? Se tiver obstruída de repente em 100mts pode valer a pena cabear.

----------


## souzaalexul

@*sphreak* infelizmente, não tenho a opção de cabear. Sim, a visada é limpa. A banda será no máximo 100 Mbps.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## sphreak

100Mbps, Wom 5000 dá conta. Só instalar, alinhar e configurar certinho que vai de boa.

----------


## souzaalexul

@*sphreak* alguma outra opção com custo mais baixo, além do WOM 5000?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## sphreak

Talvez um par CPE510 TPLINK. Mas a diferença é pouca. Wom 5000 R$ 250 cada e CPE 510 R$ 200 cada no ML.

----------


## teknando

Fecharia de Wom 5000 MIMO pelo seu grau de abertura ser menor vai der menos interferência se a ver alguma

----------


## souzaalexul

Ok, colegas. Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Vou optar pelo WOM 5000, mesmo.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## ggr

Bom dia!
Uma outra opção poderia ser um Ubiquit AirMax NanoStatio Loco M5.

----------


## souzaalexul

@*ggr* obrigado!, vou dar uma olhada no equipamento.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## mayconsilva3

Boa Tarde,eu te indicaria a Lite Beam M5 que sai por 249$ No ML,pois a qualidade dela e fenomenal.!

----------


## VNInfo

Tenho um ptp com wom 5000 que gerencia 16 câmeras exatamente com o mesmo cenário que o seu, faz 1 ano que o ptp está lá e nunca deu qualquer problema.

----------


## souzaalexul

Obrigado à todos pelas informações.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia.
> 
> Trabalho com sistemas de CFTV (câmeras) e estou precisando interligar dois galpões (um deles onde será instalado o sistema de CFTV e o outro onde está a rede da empresa). A distância entre os dois é de menos de 100 M.
> 
> Pesquisando rapidamente, encontrei alguns equipamentos de configurações bem simples, como, por exemplo, o WOM 5000, da Intelbras (por isso estou postando neste sub-tópico). Porém, pensei que por ser uma distância tão curta, talvez possa existir algum outro equipamento que atenda essa necessidade com um custo menor (mas que também tenha confiabilidade, claro).
> 
> Alguém teria alguma sugestão?
> 
> Grato desde já pela atenção.


Olá souzaalexul, 

Lemos a sua publicação e o produto mais indicado para está aplicação é o APC 5A-15 tendo chipset Atheros e desempenho de 80.000 pacotes por segundo sendo ideal para aplicações de alta vazão. Este rádio também conta com 180 Mbps de tráfego agregado. 

Para um enlace de 100 metros o sinal esperado é de -54,72 dBm sendo este um sinal bom para estabelecer o enlace. Caso surja qualquer outra dúvida de especificação do produto ou de configuração, poste-as para que a comunidade consiga estar sempre lhe ajudando!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

